# Fna results



## drey66 (Mar 16, 2011)

my pathology report from my fine needle biopsy for thyroid nodule that is 2.4 cm says:

benign thyroid nodule (adenomatous nodule), with cystic and involutionary change.

what exactly does this mean?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

drey66 said:


> my pathology report from my fine needle biopsy for thyroid nodule that is 2.4 cm says:
> 
> benign thyroid nodule (adenomatous nodule), with cystic and involutionary change.
> 
> what exactly does this mean?


Well first of all; that is the best news and I know you are relieved.

Medical dictionary says................

involution /in·vo·lu·tion/ (in″vo-loo´shun) 
1. a rolling or turning inward.
2. a retrograde change of the body or of an organ, as the retrograde changes in size of the female genital organs after delivery.
3. the progressive degeneration occurring naturally with age, resulting in shriveling of organs or tissues.involu´tional

Cystic means fluid filled and they usually always are benign. Thank goodness.

But, I am curious; do you have Hashimoto's? Or are you elderly? Are you on thryoid medication?


----------



## Cjax (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey there drey!

Like Andros said...you should be happy and relieved with your results. You have a benign nodule that has gone through some degeneration. It is thought that once an adenoma is considered to be a benign nodule it will stay that way.

Congrats!


----------



## drey66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for the reply's
Andros, no I am 44 years old and have never been on any medication for thyroid. I am happy that it is not cancer for sure but I am confused to what the rest of it means.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

drey66 said:


> Thank you for the reply's
> Andros, no I am 44 years old and have never been on any medication for thyroid. I am happy that it is not cancer for sure but I am confused to what the rest of it means.


What brought this to anyone's attention to begin with? Have you been symptomatic and that prompted you to go to the doc for a check-up?

Did doc feel a lump or did you?

What other tests have you had? Any of those listed below which I do recommend?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## drey66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I noticed the lump myself, I havent had labs yet, I go for that tomorrow. The last time about a year and half ago they were normal. I noticed that I sometimes have a hard time swallowing and having ear pain that I thought could be an ear infection. When it was ultrasound it showed that is was mostly solid, I am curious if it will go away or get bigger. I guess I will know more when my blood tests come back.


----------

